# Rams horn press



## cobalt

A few pics of rams horn being flatterned/bulk up before cutting for market stick and jig for shaping markets sticks


----------



## cobalt

Sorry submitted double shots cant seem to get the edit to work? it must be my cumputer its playing up a bit?


----------



## CV3

Thanks for sharing. I had not seen that done.


----------

